# Ron Wyatt



## Jon Peters (Jan 30, 2010)

A friend has introduced me to the work of Ron Wyatt, a so-called amateur archeologist. I am a skeptic, but was wondering if anyone had some experience with his claims. His Wikipedia entry is not flattering. He does not appear to have any mainstream support. He claims to have found the Ark of the Covenant and the Ten Commandments, the site of the crucifixion, the Red Sea crossing among many others. Apparently he has even filmed some angels. 

Thoughts?


----------



## brianeschen (Jan 30, 2010)

Has the Ark of the Covenant been found?


----------



## Jon Peters (Jan 30, 2010)

brianeschen said:


> Has the Ark of the Covenant been found?


 
According to Wyatt, yes. But apparently he left it where it was.


----------



## brianeschen (Jan 30, 2010)

In that link, some of Wyatt's claims are examined.


----------



## Jon Peters (Jan 30, 2010)

brianeschen said:


> In that link, some of Wyatt's claims are examined.


 
Thanks. Didn't catch on the link thing.


----------



## LawrenceU (Jan 31, 2010)

Take Wyatt with grain of salt. No, make that a pound of salt. While I will not deny that there may very well be vast and significant archaeological findings that will confirm Scripture, yet again, much of what he publishes smacked of grandstanding. Oh, btw, the Ark of the Covenant has also been found in Ethiopia, Egypt, another location in Israel, the Sinai peninsula, China, and I believe in India as well. Likewise, Noah's Boat, has been found in Turkey, Iran, Afghanistan, China, and a couple of other locations. (For some very interesting reading on the search for Noah's Boat check out John Morris' work.)


----------



## Curt (Jan 31, 2010)

LawrenceU said:


> Take Wyatt with grain of salt. No, make that a pound of salt. While I will not deny that there may very well be vast and significant archaeological findings that will confirm Scripture, yet again, much of what he publishes smacked of grandstanding. Oh, btw, the Ark of the Covenant has also been found in Ethiopia, Egypt, another location in Israel, the Sinai peninsula, China, and I believe in India as well. Likewise, Noah's Boat, has been found in Turkey, Iran, Afghanistan, China, and a couple of other locations. (For some very interesting reading on the search for Noah's Boat check out John Morris' work.)



Noah's boat is not in Utah?


----------



## Jon Peters (Jan 31, 2010)

brianeschen said:


> Has the Ark of the Covenant been found?


 
That was a very helpful article. Thanks for posting it.


----------



## Bookworm (Jan 31, 2010)

Jon Peters said:


> A friend has introduced me to the work of Ron Wyatt, a so-called amateur archeologist. I am a skeptic, but was wondering if anyone had some experience with his claims. His Wikipedia entry is not flattering. He does not appear to have any mainstream support. He claims to have found the Ark of the Covenant and the Ten Commandments, the site of the crucifixion, the Red Sea crossing among many others. Apparently he has even filmed some angels.
> 
> Thoughts?



This article from the _Answers in Genesis _website about Ron Wyatt's claims concerning Noah's Ark is not confidence-inspiring.


----------

